# JACK 3D or CRAZE ?



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi all,

Ive been hearing many good things about both of these pre workout formulas.

JACK 3D - http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/usp/jacked.html

O R

CRAZE -http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/drivensports/craze.html

Ive heard good reviews about them both, which one do you think is best ?


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Craze. Don't get the lathargic feeling afterwards, however pump isn't as good as it is on Jack3d, but the focus is crazy.


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

All these kind of things affect people in different ways. Superpump max did nothing for me, jack3d makes my head prickly (horrid feeling) and i get all jittery. Not tried Craze. No-xplode is my current favourite.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Jack3d definitely is the most powerful PWO I've used. I've currently got some SuperPump Max but it doesn't seem anywhere near as good as Jack3d. And it goes through me horrendously quick.

I couldn't stomach NOXplode, it gave me indigestion, and Nano Vapor was utter garbage.

I've bought some PHD V Max Pump to try, coz it was cheap.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

V max is definetly a 'pump' product, rather than something that gets you going


----------



## skaman007 (Oct 10, 2008)

craze is far superior to jack3d or the others ...unlike jack3d and the rest, craze doesnt rely on 1-3 geranium extracts which are responsible for the jittery comedown effects of them....


----------



## allnatural923 (Oct 13, 2011)

I'd say craze over jack3d. energy seemed a bit cleaner off of it and didn't crash after either


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I have just tried Warrior Rage, was like legal speed. Good stuff


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

I prefer Craze. Not sure which has more caffiene in but jack3d kept me up at night as i trained in the evening. The prickly feeling from jack3d that JusNoGood was feeling was from the beta alanine which i actually quite like (My preworkout now consist of beta alanine, creatine and Scivation Xtend).

Basically its personal preference.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I think Razor8 is better than them both


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Hemo rage black is my favourite at the moment, alot cleaner energy than jack3d with no jitters or crash. Very good product. Looking forward to trying blaze!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Love Craze but i did find i got used to it after couple of times. HATE the head tingling feeling i get off most pre workouts. Like my skin wants to fall off.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Craze is excellent, the focus and concentration you get on it is amazing.


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

With pre workouts it varies hugely from person to person - ideally try and get a hold of some samples or try a friend's and see what you like before spending on a full tub!


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

You want to ask this question on our Facebook wall and see what the response is!


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

My choice would be jack3d or any other that has the 1,3 and caffeine combo.

Although the new jack3d formula has changed so I'd go for NTKTS as a good clone.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

hendrix said:


> I have just tried Warrior Rage, was like legal speed. Good stuff


Rage has had some really good reviews, solid set of ingredients too:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/159907-warrior-rage-sample-review.html


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

I've only ever tried gaspari superpump and jack3d... superpump did nothing, only used jack3d twice but it was very effective both times using 2 scoops, after the first use I crashed like hell and felt like a cabbage for a good 3 hours though


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

jack3d gets my vote


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Craze is so far beyond Jack3d it is untrue.

Ask anyone who has tried both. Retailers who suggest other preworkouts do not stock Craze currently which may account for their responses. Everyone who has tried it seems to agree it is far, far superior than Jack3d.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

predatorN said:


> Craze is so far beyond Jack3d it is untrue.
> 
> Ask anyone who has tried both. Retailers who suggest other preworkouts do not stock Craze currently which may account for their responses. Everyone who has tried it seems to agree it is far, far superior than Jack3d.


What he said!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

predatorN said:


> Craze is so far beyond Jack3d it is untrue.
> 
> Ask anyone who has tried both. Retailers who suggest other preworkouts do not stock Craze currently which may account for their responses. Everyone who has tried it seems to agree it is far, far superior than Jack3d.


So where would you say DY pump is in the list with those two?


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> So where would you say DY pump is in the list with those two?


Similar to Jack3d perhaps. Craze is, to paraphrase Samuel L. Jackson, not just in a different league but a different sport altogether.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

I haven't personally looked into CRAZE but the only thing I possibly could imagine for myself is that JACK3D without a crash would be a better product. Saying that I hear people say such dosage as 3 scoops!! I take 2 at max and it seems like I've just bombed half a gram of MDMA literally.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

predatorN said:


> Similar to Jack3d perhaps. Craze is, to paraphrase Samuel L. Jackson, not just in a different league but a different sport altogether.


So you would say DY was like jack3d,?

i dont find there is a crash with DY


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Dy is closer to Jack3d yes if you check the ingredient profile.


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

I;ve only tried jack3d and really liked it. Within 30 mins of taking it i will like I could lift mountains 

Seeing opinions above Imma give craze a go once I finish the tube of jack3d.


----------



## cwoody123 (Feb 13, 2007)

Try Chest-Eze from the chemist for a cheaper more powerful alternative! Loop hole in the law


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Im so tempted to try Craze again, But the last time I used it the Anxiety it gave me, o man never want that feel again :wacko:

But the flavouring on the Crazolade flavour is toned down from the original Grape, So hoping that means i could use it again and it be effective as before, Do I chance or not??


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can buy craze or jack3d in the UK that still has 1,3dimeth???

I know it's banned but surely there are some back stock kicking about!!


----------

